# Substrate Fertilizer



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok my question is what kind do you use and how often? I have dwarf sag. which is not doing too well even though the stems are doing great. I have seachem tabs on hand.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Seachem tabs are great. Just follow the directions on the box. Insert them into the gravel at about a 6" radius or place one directly under the roots of a plant that needs a little boost.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Seachem for me too, I replace mine every 4 months.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Any plant will feed through the water column, so if you provide adequate nutrient's for the water column you should be fine, therefore eliminating the need for root tabs.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I believe differently, plants uptake some nutrients from the substrate better than from the water column. If you read Diana Walstad's book there are a number of test studies on this with various plants. True they can adapt and uptake from the water column but it stresses them out and make the plants work harder to get what they need.


----------

